# RAD 140 or LGD 4033



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi guys.

I have never used any kind of PED before, then three months ago I started MK677, I love it and am still on.

I want more, I do fear side effects, however I have narrowed down the two SARMs I think are most effective based on research, however side effects information is controversial.

So what do you guys think for a first time SARM, RAD 140 or LGD 4033. I'm looking for good gains but least side effects, more towards minimal side effects tho.

Any help or advice would be amazing.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hotspur922 (Mar 20, 2018)

ive tried Rad about a year ago on a cruise and it seemed to keep me full in the muscle bellies


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Btw guys I picked LGD 4033.. been on it like 2 months, any ideas on what PCT to buy and take here in the UK?


----------

